# 1X MECA & IASCA (SQ ONLY) 4/4/15 ELK GROVE CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

*IT IS AT 10:00A.M.!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, I've never had the chance to hear a proper system before...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I will try and be there as a noncompetitor, just chillin for the day.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Highly recommend you take a listen to SQHemi's car if you get a chance.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

This one is on my radar as well. 

Aubrey, didn't realize you were actually local to me. Sorry we didn't have a chance to meet and talk at Drive last weekend.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

is there anyone going up from the south bay area? san jose ish? I'd love to attend but just looked into how to get there..its a 5 hour train trip! happy to put in for gas for the ride.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Is there a typo on this flyer, or is registration and judging actually starting at 10 PM??


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

yeah typo and Kimo in the first sentence wrote... "IT IS AT 10:00A.M.!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Is there a typo on this flyer, or is registration and judging actually starting at 10 PM??


Well he wrote it's at 10AM in all caps in the first post and it wouldn't make sense for it to start at 10PM so I'd say it's a typo.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah couple of the flyers had typo's I think on the MECA site the correct time is on there. We are starting at 10:00a.m. just so there is no confusion.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

So sorry for missing that, the info was clouded by an ad... 

I'm not attending anyway... Schedule is too busy.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

still trying to find my way up there, since the address is posted in a pic, my computer cant read it, could someone repost it in plain text as a reply? that way I can figure out ways to get up there/back.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Westcoast Car Audio
8106 Orchard Loop Lane
Elk Grove, CA 95624


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks very much! lets see what I can come up with.

edit..5 hours and 17 minutes! one way! on a week day, so this is now impossible..damn! I haven't been to many norcal meets and wanted to start going to more


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh dang, I didn't know it was a weekday. That sucks.

EDIT: No it's on a Saturday...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

sorry to confuzzle you..i looked at how to get there using today as the templet because I'm lazy and I hate mm/dd/yyy crap lol. I was saying on a weekend its gonna be worse.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Been hoping you NorCal'ers would have something in Sacto or closer for those of us that are over the hill so I could meet you peeps that gave me this sickness! I'm dying to hear what real car audio sounds like too.
 Unfortunately this is a big family shindig weekend so maybe next time.
HAVE FUN:rockon:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I just found out about this...WTF!?!
I'm in unless the wife tells me otherwise.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

